# Schmolke Handlebar 146g



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Since SSW seems to be dying these days, I figured I'd post my new weightweenie part. Schmolke TLO OS. 42 cm outside to outside, 146g on my scale. I needed bars w/ a longer reach and these fit perfectly. 


images hosting


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Where get how much ??


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Fairwheelbikes. They're not cheap.


----------

